# 3d projector to replace my pioneer 508XD plasma



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all

I am currently looking to replace my pioneer 50" plasma with a projector. Ive been very interested in the epson eh tw6000 and optoma hd33 but am not sure. I want a 120" screen too. So any advice would be really appreciated. I will be using it solely to watch tv and films temporary until I get a cheap tv and also in daylight too during the day.

I should mention Im about 1feet from the wall and the projector will be ceiling mounted ideally.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## schm66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Another model you might want to consider is Benq W7000. This is the one I am looking at. One thing you need to consider is the amount of screen gain. 3D can be very dim. I am using high power screen that has a 2.8 gain but this is a retro reflective screen and best works with shelf mount. If you ceiling mount look for a reflective screen with some gain to help brighten the picture.


----------



## besttvsales (Jul 26, 2012)

In my home use epson cinema 8350. This projector replaced a Sony 60 inch rear projector (good tv, still going strong after 8+ years) I was seriously considering spending $5000 on the new Sharp 80 inch flat panel. But as I was doing my research, on a whim, I followed a link to projectors. Hadn't looked at projectors in many years. They have come a LONG way.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

> Another model you might want to consider is Benq W7000. This is the one I am looking at. One thing you need to consider is the amount of screen gain. 3D can be very dim. I am using high power screen that has a 2.8 gain but this is a retro reflective screen and best works with shelf mount. If you ceiling mount look for a reflective screen with some gain to help brighten the picture.


Thanks I will look at that projector. I didn't know anything about screen gain. I presumed you could just buy any screen.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I just went through the process of buying my first projector/screen.

I found the reviews on projectorresearch.com (they have a best of 2012 by price range that is helpful) and projectorcentral.com to be helpful... also, lots of google searches for your targeted products!

I read a lot about screens and ended up going with Carada. If you find them of interest, give them a call. Their customer service is 100% Grade A top notch. There was an issue with the first screen they sent me --- shipped a replacement overnight. Also, they can give you advice about screen gain...

For ceiling mounts... checkout the universal offerings by Peerless on the the peerless website... don't be scared off by their stated prices... most can be had for significantly less on the web. They make nice products, tho!

Good luck... it's a fun process!


----------

